# Does Your Bed Sleep Hard As A Rock?



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

We have a 2007 26rls and love it. The only issue is the bed in our bedroom. Its not comfortable at all. Can it be replaced with a 'regular' queen matress? What have you done? Maybe a foam topper?

Thanks in advance for info.
Bobby Allen 
P-Town Virginia (portsmouth that is)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We added a custom mattress AND a foam topper from Overstock.com...
It's so comfy that I just can't bring myself to get out of it in the morning!

Most of us have ordered this topper Clicky Here
Tip: Get the larger size and cut to fit


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah - the mattresses are cheap from the factory. Some people have replaced their (short) (cheap) mattresses with real mattresses, but they will stick out past the end of the bed frame about 5-6 inches. Being over 6' tall, I have to sleep at a bit of an angle, with my head bumping against the headboard. If we replace the mattress in our 29BHS, however, the end of the mattress that hangs over the end of the bed would close off the few inches I have to walk between the end of the bed and the tall counter. And that's not an option.

We did, however, buy a 2" memory foam mattress topper (with pillows) from Overstock.com when they had a sale recently. Click Here

We had to cut down the length, but it made a HUGE difference in the comfort level! I imagine that the 4" foam topper would be like sleeping on a cloud!

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Get the momory foam and don't look back!!!


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

We bought a 3 inch *memory* foam topper from Walmart for about $140.00. We unzipped the outer cover, put the foam on top of what they call a mattress and marked the portion that was too long for the Q bed with a marker. We then used an electric knife (which slices through the foam VERY smoothly) to cut off the longer portion, then rezipped the outer cover) and tucked it under. It fits great, and feels so MUCH better. THEN you can take the left overs and make vent plugs out of them. It works great.

Hope that might work for you.

HEIDI


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

We bought a total replacement mattress last year from these folks and we have been extremely happy with it! Ours in the RV 'Queen'.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

We actually really like the mattress that came with our new 26RLS. Kinda firm but we added the foam pad from our old RV. We sleep better on it than the new luxo-pillow top "Beauty Rest" we have at home.


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

we got a king sized bed at the house, so we replaced the queen in the OB with the back support queen from the house- it fits fine in the fiver and is great.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I must say (!) - we pretty much liked our factory-original mattress, too! Then added a 3" Foam Topper from Walmart and sleep like babies!

btw, the Walmart Topper fit without trimming...


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

We also ordered a large 2" memory foam mattress from Overstock.com & trimmed it to fit.
We loved it so much we bought one for home & the other queen bed in the TT!


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

We also bought a 2" memory foam topper for our bed. What a difference that made. I sleep about as good on that as I do my sleep number bed at home. They are a little pricey, but worth every penny.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I recommend Overstocked.com. They seem to always have their memory foam on sale...any size = same price and you can catch free shipping too.


----------



## timewizard (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks I'm sold just ordered 2 3" toppers. I'm hoping they will be here before Labor Day weekend, going camping for 7 days.
I love all the great advise!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Me too. I have the 2" memory foam from Overstock. Not cutting was necessary. It only took a few days to arrive if I can remember correctly.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

timewizard said:


> Thanks I'm sold just ordered 2 3" toppers. I'm hoping they will be here before Labor Day weekend, going camping for 7 days.
> I love all the great advise!


Oh....make sure you let them air out. They tend to have a bad smell for about 24hrs after opening them up.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We were just thinking of doing something about our matress in our 32BHDS. Its not bad but something a little more comfortable would be nice. i think ill look in to one of these. Is there any issue withe them sliding around on top of the original matress?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

dpthomasjr said:


> Is there any issue with them sliding around on top of the original matress?


Heck no! They stick like glue once you put them on there








If you use a mattress pad, make sure that you place the topper on top of the mattress pad, but under the fitted sheet...you'll get more "cush" this way


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

skippershe said:


> If you use a mattress pad, make sure that you place the topper on top of the mattress pad, but under the fitted sheet...you'll get more "cush" this way


OK, your losing me. Whats a topper? Honey, I hope your reading this....


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

n2striper said:


> We have a 2007 26rls and love it. The only issue is the bed in our bedroom. Its not comfortable at all. Can it be replaced with a 'regular' queen matress? What have you done? Maybe a foam topper?
> 
> Thanks in advance for info.
> Bobby Allen
> P-Town Virginia (portsmouth that is)


We also use a "topper" and its THE way to go for a less expensive fix....you CAN get memory foam short queen mattresses, or even a sleep number, in the correct size....depends on how much you use it, I think.
Bob


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

dpthomasjr said:


> If you use a mattress pad, make sure that you place the topper on top of the mattress pad, but under the fitted sheet...you'll get more "cush" this way


OK, your losing me. Whats a topper? Honey, I hope your reading this....
[/quote]

Topper is the 1, 2 or 3" memory foam topper that we put on top of the rock hard mattress (it's like being at home!).
We put our memory foam topper UNDER our "total protection" mattress pad just in case the little one has an accident.








We have a deep pocket mattress pad that works great. Which we also purchased at Overstock.com.
We are also able to use regular queen sheets instead of buying the overpriced trailer sheets.

You'll love it!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

I guess I am in the group that actually likes a very firm mattress. The mattress I had in a SOB a few years back was cheap. If you think the OB mattress is cheap, (again I find it comfortable, although I bought it used and it may have been changed by previous owner) you should have tried to sleep on the one I had before. Just as a side note, I slept like a log in my previous pop up camper. It also had a very firm upgraded King mattress.


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

We purchased a down alternative from Sam's club and put an egg crate under that. All is well in the OB now!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We did the same as most...added a memory foam topper that we purchased from Costco.

Very comfy now.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just saw that Overstocked.com has all their memory foam on sale...

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Memor...gap8TaNkcJAu3Vg


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

They always seem to have them on sale but they also always seem to be "Almost Sold Out".


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks like once my body makes its impression in that foam id never move out of the "mold". Im ordering it anyways.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

dpthomasjr said:


> Looks like once my body makes its impression in that foam id never move out of the "mold". Im ordering it anyways.


Your back will thank you...


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I couldn't tell you how the mattress is, I have 3 labs, a husband and myself in that queen bed.







But overstock.com when caught just right has really good sales.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

"I imagine that the 4" foam topper would be like sleeping on a cloud!

Mike"

For me, it was more like sleeping in a mud pit - I had a hard time levering my non-svelte body out of it. We have a 2", and that worked pretty well. We replaced the mattress with a sleep number (wish they were available with a 12 v pump). We use the topper on it, and between the two, sleep purty well.

Sluggo


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We had an egg crate topper from popup days but that wasn't enough, so got the 3" memory foam. All was great until DH did the queen/king bed conversion at which time I was sleeping with by back in the valley of the middle. Got rid of the mattress, and replaced it with 5" foam. Had to buy several pieces but didn't have to use glue. Now the whole bed is the same since the bolster is the same foam. Nice and firm, but cushy with the memory foam.


----------

